# Finally got retested after many years...



## Lmramsey89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, I'm Lauren.

I am a 24 yeard old female.

I was diagnosed with a goiter at a routine checkup about 4-5 years ago and had a blood tests and an ultrasound. My levels were apparently within range, but my Dr. said I would probably eventually be diagnosed with Hashi's (Knowing what I know now, I'm assuming this means my TPO was elevated) but unfortunately I do not have copies of those records. They found 3 nodules on my ultrasound but apparently not large enough to be cause for alarm.

I just got new results and I'm not really sure what to make of them. I've done quite a bit of research, but nothing compares to the opinions of people who've been through all of this before.

What do these results mean to you?

*
CBC With Differential/Platelet* 
WBC --- 8.7 --- (4.0 - 10.5)
RBC --- 4.64 --- (3.77 - 5.28)
Hemoglobin --- 13.1 --- (11.1 - 15.9)
Hematocrit --- 39.3 --- (34.0 - 46.6)
MCV --- 85 --- (79 - 97)
MCH --- 28.2 --- (26.6 - 33.0)
MCHC --- 33.3 --- (31.5 - 35.7)
RDW --- 13.7 --- (12.3 - 15.4)
Platelets --- 361 --- (140 - 415)
Neutrophils --- 55 --- (40 - 74)
Lymphs	--- 33 --- (14 - 46)
Monocytes --- 7 --- (4 - 13)
Eos --- 4 --- (0 - 7)
Basos --- 1 --- (0 - 3)
Neutrophils (Absolute) --- 4.8 --- (1.8 - 7.8)
Lymphs (Absolute) --- 2.9 --- (0.7 - 4.5)
Monocytes(Absolute) --- 0.6 --- (0.1 - 1.0)
Eos (Absolute) --- 0.3 --- (0.0 - 0.4)
Baso (Absolute)	--- 0.1 --- (0.0 - 0.2)
Immature Granulocytes --- 0 --- (0 - 2)
Immature Grans (Abs) --- 0.0 --- (0.0 - 0.1)

*Comp. Metabolic Panel (14)* 
Glucose, Serum --- 87 --- (65 - 99)
BUN --- 11 --- (6 - 20)
Creatinine, Serum --- 0.65 --- (0.57 - 1.00)
eGFR If NonAfricn Am --- 125 --- (>59)
eGFR If Africn Am --- 144 --- (>59)
BUN/Creatinine Ratio --- 17 --- (8 - 20) 
Sodium, Serum --- 139 --- (134 - 144)
Potassium, Serum --- 4.2 --- (3.5 - 5.2)
Chloride, Serum	--- 103 --- (97 - 108)
Carbon Dioxide, Total --- 21 --- (19 - 28)
Calcium, Serum	--- 9.0 --- (8.7 - 10.2)
Protein, Total, Serum --- 7.0 --- (6.0 - 8.5)
Albumin, Serum --- 4.1 --- (3.5 - 5.5)
Globulin, Total --- 2.9 --- (1.5 - 4.5)
A/G Ratio --- 1.4 1 --- (1.1 - 2.5)
Bilirubin, Total --- 0.2 --- (0.0 - 1.2)
Alkaline Phosphatase, S --- 62 --- (42 - 107)
AST (SGOT) --- 14 --- (0 - 40)
ALT (SGPT) --- 18 --- (0 - 32)

*Lipid Panel* 
Cholesterol, Total --- 190 --- (100 - 189) --- HIGH
Triglycerides --- 131 --- (0 - 114) --- HIGH
HDL Cholesterol	--- 56 --- (>39)
** Levels >59 are considered a negative risk factor for CHD **
VLDL Cholesterol Cal --- 26 --- (5 - 40) 
LDL Cholesterol Calc --- 108 --- (0 - 119)

*Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S* 
T4,Free(Direct) --- 1.16 --- (0.82 - 1.77)

*Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH)* 
TSH --- 3.830 --- (0.450 - 4.500) --- HIGH (According to New Recommended AACE Guidelines of 0.3 - 3.0)

*Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy* 
Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy --- 12.2 --- (30.0 - 100.0) --- LOW

*Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab* 
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab --- 78 --- (0 - 34) --- HIGH

*Antithyroglobulin Ab* 
Antithyroglobulin Ab --- <20 --- (0 - 40) (Based on new guidelines, this could be high as well)
** Reference range will be changing to: 0.0 - 0.9 as of August 19, 2013 **


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Cholesterol can be a side effect of hypo.

You are hypo based on your TSH and your FT-4 of 1.16, mid range is 1.6 so you are definitely low.

TPO is an inflammation marker and yours is mildly elevated.

Has anyone suggested a sonogram of your nodules?

Your D is in the basement and you should be on a prescription to boost up your D and then likely have to take several thousand IU daily to keep it in good range.


----------



## Lmramsey89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. It's nice to know I'm not just crazy!! I'm going for a follow-up on Tuesday. I had an ultrasound a couple years ago and I guess they weren't large enough to warrant cause for alarm. I'll definitely ask about another U/S on Tues.


----------



## Lmramsey89 (Aug 18, 2013)

So my dr prescribed me 50,000 IU weekly of Vitamin D for 3 months.

She didn't care at all about any Thyroid levels. She completely dismissed my concerns. Told me my hoarseness and voice changes weren't because of my thyroid because my levels weren't elevated. Yeah right. Couldn't have anything to do with my goiter, right?? Jeez.

I'm getting a new U/S and she referred me to an ENT because she doesn't think anything is wrong with my thyroid. Ugh. But I'm hoping the ENT will care a little more and figure it out.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Your vitamin D is quite low, so that prescription is a good thing...but yikes, yeah, you're hypo. You also have antibodies present, both in the high range, and this doctor doesn't think it's thyroid related? Hopefully the ENT will help out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lmramsey89 said:


> Hi, I'm Lauren.
> 
> I am a 24 yeard old female.
> 
> ...












You seem hypo. Please get a current ultra-sound at your earliest convenience!

Do you still have the goiter? How do you feel on a day to day basis?


----------



## Lmramsey89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I am scheduling an ultrasound and I do still have the goiter. I feel like its gotten bigger as well. On a daily basis, for lack of a better term...I feel like crap. Exhausted even on my Adderall, my joints are always inflamed and sore, and my fibro has been crazy lately. My symptoms have gotten so bad within the last couple weeks I even took two pregnancy tests because I felt so out of the norm. (They were negative)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hopefully the ENT will prescribe some replacement for you - your thyroid labs are low , this can cause muscle pain.

Your mega replacement of D will likely require a daily replacement after you stop - much lower dose but you will have to experiment. Once your D gets up you will have a bit more energy.

One test they have not run is Ferritin - this seems to run low with alot of thyroid patients. I had plenty of CBC's and it never showed until they ran a Ferritin test..


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Have they not been doing a yearly ultrasound to watch your nodules? Sorry, I found that odd since that's the course I have been on.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lmramsey89 said:


> I am scheduling an ultrasound and I do still have the goiter. I feel like its gotten bigger as well. On a daily basis, for lack of a better term...I feel like crap. Exhausted even on my Adderall, my joints are always inflamed and sore, and my fibro has been crazy lately. My symptoms have gotten so bad within the last couple weeks I even took two pregnancy tests because I felt so out of the norm. (They were negative)


I am glad to hear about the ultra-sound; please let us know when it is scheduled!

Many of us have found that we don't hurt so bad if we eliminate wheat glutens and artificial sweeteners from our diets. Give that some thought.

When we have autoimmune issues; these things tend to exacerbate inflammatory responses and oh, yes.....................MSG also!


----------



## Lmramsey89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Unfortunately I've relocated and been through several doctors since my first ultrasound so nothing has been done on a regular basis.


----------



## Lmramsey89 (Aug 18, 2013)

My new ultrasound is scheduled for September 3 along with a fine needle aspiration of any nodules they find. My new ENT thought it was ridiculous that I hadn't need biopsied or medicated for my thyroid issues. I hope they find something.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm glad you got a quick appointment and the ENT sounds good. Good luck and keep us posted with what he/she says.


----------

